# With my... Ninja info cards.



## Beltran (Feb 5, 2008)

So yeah, I've been waiting for a time to release my Ninja info cards work. IT's not all the good, so be Gentle.  So here they are in Accordance with Series appearance. 











And Coming soon... Everyone's favorite Good Boy... TOBI!



Comments and Constructive Criticism accepted, as well as requests for Characters cards to be made.


----------



## Denji (Feb 5, 2008)

Those look pretty nice, although Zetsu should have a question mark over his abilities, to be honest.


----------



## Beltran (Feb 5, 2008)

I was thinking about the same thing, but in Deidara and Zetsu's cases, their Genjutsu skill is in Dispelling and seeing through it. I gave Zetsu it because of...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Itachi/Sasuke fight where he apparently saw through the Genjutsu battle they were in.




Also, to clear any confusion up for anyone who was questioning it, Stamina refers to Chakra in my cards. And the Ability Hexes of Ability in the field, not in power.


----------



## Valtieri (Feb 5, 2008)

That's pretty cool


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Feb 5, 2008)

those are tight nice job


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 5, 2008)

haha i like it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 5, 2008)

Very cool thinking. They all look very professional and all have pretty accurate stats  Keep creating more...


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 5, 2008)

pretty good job


----------



## Cair (Feb 5, 2008)

Awesome. Some pictures seem a little blurry though. That's probably just me and my terrible eyesight. 

I can't wait to see more. =\


----------



## Beltran (Feb 5, 2008)

Tobi is a good boy!

And yes, the pictures are Blurry, because I make the cards with MS Paint. Tobi's card WILL evolve as more is shown about him.

Also, I want suggestions for more cards for characters from the anime. I'm pretty much out of ideas.

And thanks for the comments guys! I have a lot more original cards on my Deviant Art account, like this.



My original character in an RP that is 300 years in the future of the Naruto Universe.


----------



## TekJounin (Feb 5, 2008)

I stalked you to your DA account & saw the Tobi one.  Very interesting work, with your Ninja Info Cards.  

How about Orochimaru?  He used to be Akatsuki.  Or Pein.  Konan.  I don't know that they have databook entries but you could ? their stuff like Tobi's.

Done in MS Paint?!  I die from envy.


----------



## Beltran (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmmm, I suppose I could do the Orochimaru one. I'm not going to do any other Akatsuki until they appear in Anime form though.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Feb 5, 2008)

* I am really liking the cards there. Keep at it.

O_O You do it in MS Paint?

You truly have exceptally talent. Like..Like a bang talent *


----------



## Jhaeldia (Feb 5, 2008)

they look awesome you should make one for everyone if you want to


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 6, 2008)

They are good, but Itachi should have less on stamina and more Taijutsu, which is kind of very good. Same goes for Deidera, less stamina but only lil` bit more Taijutsu. Oh, and Deidera should have a bit more on Genjutsu, he is able to block Sharingan Genjutsu

//HbS


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Feb 6, 2008)

I like them, they remind me of Naruto Abridged


----------



## Beltran (Feb 6, 2008)

Order up! One boy-loving, snake using, legendary shinobi!



And thank you everyone for the comments, I find it more of a hobby than anything else. I hope to get every cannon character in the Anime a Ninja info card some day.

Deidara's Genjutsu is only that high because he can only COUNTER/SEE THROUGH sharingan Genjutsu, he has no Genjutsu of his own. Same with Zetsu.


----------



## Durge (Feb 6, 2008)

Good job


----------



## natwel (Feb 6, 2008)

I would make Itachi's and Deidera's stamina a bit lower, Kisame's Taijutsu a bit higher. Is Deidera's genjutsu really that high? Speed and Ninjutsu a bit lower, his taijutsu a bit higher and even it a bit


----------



## Velvet (Feb 6, 2008)

awsome job 

hope to see more


----------



## ~Namine (Feb 6, 2008)

love them good job!!!!


----------



## Beltran (Feb 25, 2008)

Surprise! I didn't stop making them! Here's a Naruto one... not everyone may like him as a character... Including me...  but here he is nonetheless... is that a word or a bunch of words together... I'm babbling now...



PS: I know the picture sucks


----------



## Tefax (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh wow, very good job  there


----------



## The_Dei_un (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, they are awesome Akatsuki is the best villians in Naruto. At least that is my opinion. ^^


----------



## Die Heinii (Feb 25, 2008)

I really like the Dei-card *-*
Please make more of them X3


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Feb 25, 2008)

They all look great, pretty accurate for the most part, can't wait for the new ones.


----------



## TekJounin (Feb 25, 2008)

Oooo, nice addition of Oro!  One nitpick, I think you meant "Strives to learn all Jutsu."


----------



## Vangelis (Feb 26, 2008)

Thats interesting, nice job on that.


----------



## maximilyan (Feb 26, 2008)

pretty creative.. though i dont think kisame would be that fast


----------



## Beltran (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you for the comments on the cards everyone. The Orochimaru card's mis-spelling has been fixed on my DA account.

Kisame's speed is up there because from what i've seen that fishman can move pretty damn fast when he wants.

Since I did Naruto's card, I decided to do a Sasuke card also. Enjoy.


----------



## BloodReaper (Feb 26, 2008)

*Nice Idea and good job. *


----------



## Beltran (Mar 5, 2008)

3 new cards today! I've started using slightly better pictures/Screencaps now, so you may notice a difference in quality for the better.



Tsunade



Jiraya



Sakura


----------



## Piece.Of.Peace.16 (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## Skoemie (Mar 5, 2008)

can see you don't like naruto but do like sasuke...

Naruto's stats should be higher and sasuke's a bit lower... 
I ain't a Narutard or whatever but it's true


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice ^^

__________________


----------



## Moritaka (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice, except for the facts that Sakura isn't that great at Genjutsu, aaaand...Sasori had Deidara and Orochimaru as partners, iit's blank.

But niiiice


----------



## Chiyo (Mar 5, 2008)

Haha, nice job


----------



## Beltran (Mar 5, 2008)

EvilPuppet said:


> Nice, except for the facts that Sakura isn't that great at Genjutsu, aaaand...Sasori had Deidara and Orochimaru as partners, iit's blank.
> 
> But niiiice



yeah, it's just the fact that it's impossible to fit Orochimaru in a square.



Skoemie said:


> can see you don't like naruto but do like sasuke...
> 
> Naruto's stats should be higher and sasuke's a bit lower...
> I ain't a Narutard or whatever but it's true



Quite the contrary, I don't like either... and I dislike them equally. I might as well take this opportunity to mention that the Hexagon stats are in Potential and Knowledge in each stat, not in the strength of the skill. Naruto doesn't have very much in most stats because he only has show that his potential for say, Stamina is horrible; but his potential in Ninjutsu is high, yet his Knowledge and knowledge of Jutsu other than Kage Bushin and Rasengan is very low. 

Does everyone understand now? I'm not Biased in my work, I only rank on what i've seen throughout the series in the Manga and Anime.


----------



## Alex (Mar 5, 2008)

nice job! keep up the good work!


----------



## Cooli (Mar 5, 2008)

nice those are really good


----------



## Raiden (Mar 5, 2008)

Nicely done info cards, they are well designed. The pictres for each profile need some sharpening, the outline for the characters are rigid in areas.


----------



## Black_Tulip (Mar 5, 2008)

those are cool!


----------



## Creator (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks pretty good. Good stats.


----------



## Beltran (Aug 27, 2008)

Finally, I was able to make my Kakuzu and Hidan cards! You wouldn't believe the hell of a time I had trying to find Kakuzu pictures!

Here's Hidan



And Kakuzu


My account:


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 27, 2008)

Interesting. It's a nice idea.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 27, 2008)

those are raw


----------



## Captain Snow (Aug 27, 2008)

These are cool. Very unique. Nice name for the thread.


----------



## Beltran (Aug 27, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> those are raw



Raw as in?


----------



## Undead (Aug 27, 2008)

They're alright. Some parts need to be sharpened, but good nonetheless.


----------



## Beltran (Aug 27, 2008)

iAsuma said:


> They're alright. Some parts need to be sharpened, but good nonetheless.



Yeah, they'll be redone once my skills with manipulation sharpen... I make these with MS paint currently.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 27, 2008)

Cool idea, and they look pretty good to boot!!!


----------



## Sheireen (Aug 28, 2008)

i like those Ninja Info Cards


----------



## anticute (Aug 28, 2008)

"With my... Ninja info cards." Naruto Abriged Series?


----------



## Phantasmagoria (Aug 28, 2008)

good job ;


----------



## Beltran (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok, been a long time, but here's a Revamp of the Deidara Ninja Info card.




Aaaand, Gaara.


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 21, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 21, 2009)

That's pretty nifty.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 23, 2009)

really cool


----------

